# Construction work chasing



## Justin123 (Nov 30, 2020)

I am finding it a bit of a nightmare trying to get construction work done in central Portugal (not Lisbon). Emails to companies are mostly left unresponded to. The few that have responded I have to constantly chase, even after I get a quote and say I'm happy I'm waiting to get a response for dates they can do it. Why start a company and advertise to do work if you don't take up offers of payment? Are they so extremely busy or do they simply don't care much about earning money?

Have other people faced this in Portugal or am I doing something wrong...??


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

I've not had issues with local builders, they have always done whatever work was needed and mainly on time. What seems strange to people from elsewhere is builders (and most others) here want to deal person to person and not via some interweb.


----------

